
WikiLeaks' files reveal major security breach at the CIA - DeusExMachina
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2017/03/07/news/wikileaks_files_reveal_major_security_breach_at_the_cia-159969039
======
danyim
Link to the actual WikiLeaks release and discussion can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810015)

